# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  VISITES A VOTRE DOMICILE PDT VOS VACANCES.

## momo

Bonjour,
j habite à Palaiseau et je peux rendre visite à vos chats,vos lapins,cochons dinde pendant vos vacances si vous ne pouvez pas les emmener avec vous.

----------

